# I'm looking at this puppy this weekend.



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going back to take a look at this pup again. She would be my first female. I'd bring her back to NY with me from MN. What do you guys think? She's the 6 month old sable.

[URL="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=108495636644617932004&target=PHOTO&id=5476046228163083522&aid=5476045808725020577&authkey=Gv1sRgCM7Jn8PEp93PIA&feat=email"[/URL]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That link is no good.... usually the photo links end with a .jpg or .gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a picasa photo album.. there are so many pics. I'll try again in the practice forum.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Picasa Web Albums - 10849563664461793... - Copper in MN

I'm hoping this works!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She is so cute and pretty! I think she has been well cared for and loved. She can come to my house if you don't take her


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think she's a beautiful pup looks really sweet...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

When you RIGHT click on a photo, it will give a link like this (see how it ends with a .jpg ???) and highlight to select and 'copy'

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_F5hyZ7Psdfs/S_7TcFH6qoI/AAAAAAAAAFo/d7Vrgy5piGk/s640/IMG_4215.JPG

THEN if you click on the small icon above the window you type a message in http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/editor/insertimage.gif and then put the 
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_F5hyZ7Psdfs/S_7TcFH6qoI/AAAAAAAAAFo/d7Vrgy5piGk/s640/IMG_4215.JPG you paste it into the new window to get:










BEAUTIFUL sable pup! Hope it works out!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you Maggie.. and thanks for the help with the pics..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Crap! Meant to post:



> THEN if you click on the small icon above the window you type a message in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

So cute!!! Good luck!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

She is nice looking working line girl, hope she works out for you


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all.. I've decided to take her. She's coming home on Saturday!


----------

